# where do you get fat when on a bulk?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

never really put fat on before but i've noticed some just lately but only on my hips and very bottom of my abs area. i would like to sort this as nowhere else is getting it and i will look bloody stupid with fat hips and skinny everywhere else lol.

do you get fat growth all over or just in certain places? also when its time to cut how easy is it for you to lower the bf%?


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lower abs, back and hip areas are most common.

Fasted cardio or HIIT works well for me when dropping it IME.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes in the same areas and I ****ing hate it all is bulking well then bang one day my bellys hanging further than my chest and it makes me want to cut never get a constant bulk all the way and its always when I hit around 14 14/5 stone


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Yes in the same areas and I ****ing hate it all is bulking well then bang one day my bellys hanging further than my chest and it makes me want to cut never get a constant bulk all the way and its always when I hit around 14 14/5 stone


so yours comes on "overnight" so to speak? i didnt notice this last week, it was weekend i said to the mrs IM GETTING FAT!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

hips

ruins the whole fcuking thing!

literally not 1lb of non muscle weight goes to my legs or aarms whilst bulking

because i'm a 6"2 ectomorph unless my waist is like 30" you can't notice my v-shape because of the hips

i bulked, pretty dirty for 1 1/2 years but went from 11.7 stone to 14. 2, levelled off around 13.11

you could tell i was bigger with a top on but it just wasn't that noticable with my top off, people would 1/2 comment on it but nothing amazing

then this summer all kinds of problems, got ill, then wasn't sleeping, stopped eating for about 3 weeks, in a month i went from 13.11 to about 12.9

fcked up thing is the 2 girls i've pulled since then have commented on what a great body i've got, really toned, 6 pack, good shape etc

i feel like shouting at them: "i was trying bulk you fcuking div!!!!!"

anyway all the drama of this summer seems to have atleast stripped all the fat away from the dirty bulk, so i'll just get back on it slowly then clean bulk


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lower abs area, nowhere else.. Which is great because it's easier to see when I've gone too far and need to cut.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Belly and moobs for me.

In fairness, those aren't where I get fat on a bulk, those are what I can't loose from a cut! I haven't got low enough yet to even start bulking!


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

All over but more noticeable on my belly n chest.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

roses cafe normally .


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

Def my stomach but just embrace as it's bulking  just maybe throw in one or two exercises for that area to try help keep it down a bit but as it is bulking your always going to get it somewhere


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

blessed6383 said:


> Def my stomach but just embrace as it's bulking


Worst advice ever.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I get it everywhere lol xD


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Belly and hips ..... why I enver 100% follow through with a bulk!!!!!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Everywhere but it comes off lower back, abs and ass last when cutting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Torso, most definitely, i will have to have veiny vascular everything before i will see my abs lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

most males do gain it mainly on torso, there are exceptions to the rule though, some guys take on a more feminine fat distribution - hips and ass


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

L11 said:


> Worst advice ever.


Not really mate. Some people find it easier to bulk that way.

Lean bulking, fair enough, it means something's gone wrong but for a normal big bulk, it's almost impossible not to add a bit of fat.

But remember - it's cutting and bulking. Whatever fat you add, you should lose in the cut.

I've tried it all - recomps, dirty bulks, clean bulks, lean bulks. For me, a big bulk adding as much muscle as I can will also add fat but it's the best way to go. I just cut and get rid of that fat afterwards.

And I'm not just talking as an AAS user. I did the same thing as a natty.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Not really mate. Some people find it easier to bulk that way.
> 
> Lean bulking, fair enough, it means something's gone wrong but for a normal big bulk, it's almost impossible not to add a bit of fat.
> 
> ...


To "embrace" it just sounds like laziness to me...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> Not really mate. Some people find it easier to bulk that way.
> 
> Lean bulking, fair enough, it means something's gone wrong but for a normal big bulk, it's almost impossible not to add a bit of fat.
> 
> ...


I just get fat, i have tried many different things, trial and error, lean bulk/recomp for me


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

L11 said:


> To "embrace" it just sounds like laziness to me...


It's smart psychology.

At the end of the day "You put up with it". But that's not really that great - it can be a bugger because you look in the mirror, see the fat and feel terrible. So you accept it and don't worry.

By "embracing" it, you're saying "F*ck it. You're no problem. I can add you and get rid of you at will. I'm the boss". Not being afraid of adding fat is all a part of it and it's really just another way to stay sane.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I just get fat, i have tried many different things, trial and error, lean bulk/recomp for me


It wasn't until I went on AAS that I managed to recomp. Even then, I didn't think the results were as good as I'd have got with an all out bulk.

And lean bulking just doesn't seem to work for me. I either add fat or don't add muscle. 

Horses for courses. What works for some guys works for others and I also think people should do what makes them happiest. A huge percentage of dieting is psychology so if you win that battle, you should have a better chance of winning the war.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Yes in the same areas and I ****ing hate it all is bulking well then bang one day my bellys hanging further than my chest and it makes me want to cut never get a constant bulk all the way and its always when I hit around 14 14/5 stone


Bang on. Literally the same for me.

Currently pushing to reach 14.5 atm and the closer I get, the more bloated I become  I even had a gyno scare today and after a thorough exam I clearly don't have it, I'm just getting fat tits


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

I tend to gain fat all over, except my arms, which puts me way out of proportion!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

It's very very very hard to bulk without putting a little fat on, it's the nature of the beast. Some people are very lucky and will gain fat a lot slower/harder than most.

Regardless of what a lot of people on here will say I have seen a few of the pro body builders get fat off season while bulking. If you're willing to put the hard work in afterwards to burn the fat then it's horses for corses.

For me is around my waist or under my arms.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Lower abs mainly but I lean bulk so it's never that bad, always have faint lower abs when lean bulking.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ultimately I guess I'm the minority in that I train to look good.. I see no point in training and looking or feeling sh*t.

I agree that some fat gain is inevitable, but I still think people take it to the extreme and use "bulking" as an excuse to get fat.


----------



## vader (Oct 8, 2013)

It's sh*t, i was like this, not gaining for a month, slowly putting up my carbs and then (overnight) abs gone! lowering my fats for the remainder of my bulk, packing out my work pants  not good...


----------

